# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 45)



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2018)

*Are you proud of what you’ve accomplished in your woodworking achievements?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course anyone Diagnosed with wood addiction by their wife...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't know that I would say I was proud of it, still have a long way to go. I am proud of how happy my work has made people when they receive it, that's a good feeling. Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2018)

I have moments of feeling proud. I feel proud when I give something to someone and they just love it. I remember once I invited a young man to my shop that I worked with that was just starting out in wood working and going to school for it. He needed some wood for a school project and I said I can help you out with that, come on over. When I opened the door to my shop he was speechless for a moment, then he said I hate you, followed with can I be your son. He was envious of my shop, that made me proud of it and what I had accomplished. So I have moments of being proud of my work and accomplishments but I dont actually think about it very often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2018)

Gotta take pride in your own work. If you don't who will.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Well... Yeah!
-- Have given the old man 2-3 ink pens, they all disappear. Know damn good and well he's taken them home and put them up someplace.
-- Gave the preacher an ink pen, Mom said someone at church needed a pen to sign something, he pulled it out and started to hand it to them, realized what he was handing them, put it back in his pocket, and went and got them another. He wasn't letting anyone else get hold of his pen.
-- Brother-in-law watched me turn a few one day, handed him one to look at, and he lit up and stuck it in his pocket right away.
-- Turned gifts for all the Mississippi in-laws one year, and they all offered very appreciative compliments on them.
-- Aunt was visiting awhile back and telling me about one of her friends spying her little bird house on the shelf and wanting to know where in the world she found that, she just loved it. Aunt told her I'd made it for her, and she couldn't have it. (_Could have told her where to find me on Facebook, but no..._)
-- Mom has several items I've turned for her that have a very prominent place in her dining room, right inside the door, so everyone has to see them when they walk by.
-- Recent attempted carving class, class instructor who's a member of the local art gallery, and one of the other students were both very much impressed with pictures I showed them of my work.

To know others are that intrigued with your work and that appreciative of your ability to create such, gives one pride in your accomplishments.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 4, 2018)

Any moment I actually bring a project to completion my pride meter pegs, and then I pick out every flaw. I love even the flaws most of the time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 4, 2018)

I was most proud when I turned this...



 

But I always seem to light up inside whenever anyone marvels at something I made

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 4, 2018)

In a word ..... yup!
Always pleasing to make unique things available to those that want or need them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2018)

I’m proud of some of it... not proud of other stuff. Even the ones that don’t turn out as planned are generally fun, and that’s the part that matters to me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Nov 4, 2018)

The joy of woodturning for me is the expression on people's face when I give them one of my projects.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Nov 5, 2018)

The pens that I've made are "fair to decent" so it's not that I'm overly proud of my work, but happy to see some people smile (that don't know that they could've been better).
I'm probably overly proud of the planes that I've made, but really applied myself towards making them great.
The cribbage boards and signs that I make on the CNC are very cool, but I'm more proud that I've taught myself something that I can someday rely on for an income.
All in all I am very proud of the smiles I can bring and being able to occasionally help out others in need with what I can make.
Something woodwork has give me is something I feel is even more important though and that's me staying sober. I quit drinking just over six years ago and the ONLY way to stay away from it was to stay busy. Along with a few other crafts, projects and things to stay busy, woodwork has helped keep me distracted and busy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 5, 2018)

Proud, as in a boastful thing? Nah.

But proud of what I've learned? Proud of how people feel when I give them a gift? Proud that folks can also like my stuff enough to buy it (even though, as someone else said, it could have been better)?

Sure. Like most others, I'm sure, I don't dwell on it. But I will admit to being proud of being able to take some raw wood and turn it into something.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 6, 2018)

Well, yes & no. I promised my MIL I'd make her a pen in 2009 when I started gathering the stuff needed for turning. It took me 7-8 years to get most of what I needed to start turning. Lathe, chuck, tools, shop vac, etc.
She asked about it once or twice, then figured I forgot & quit asking.
So, last year, a month before my wife went to spend the holidays with her in Canada, I made everybody there a custom pen. My wife handed them out on Christmas Day & even my MIL was shocked to see I remembered after all this time.
I made hers from acrylic & in her favorite colors. Finding the blank was a challenge in itself.
I literally finished the last pen the day before my wife left. I took great pride in the fact everybody liked the pens I made for them.

On the other hand, I made my wife a printer cabinet. It took me a year to do it because I was in & out of the hospital most of that time. So, I worked on it when I felt good enough to do it. I made a mistake measuring the doors & they don't meet in the middle. I could kick myself in the ass for making that mistake.
She was happy with it, but only because she knew what it took for me to make it.
But, I still should have done better.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------

